# Puppy scratching and biting its tail/paws



## Stockers (Mar 2, 2010)

I wasn't sure where to post this one so I hope it's ok here.

I have a 10 week old puppy who is delightful. She is making such good progress on many fronts. She toilets well 85% of the time, she doesn't whine anymore (well...not for longer than 5 minutes anyway). I work from home and spend a lot of time with her but I also crate her a couple of times during the day, out of my sight, so that she forms her independence and to allow me to work of course! I play for about 4 or 5 times a day with her, for 5 minutes or more each time. I give her firm "no's" at each and every occasion I need to. I think I'm doing fairly well.....think!

I have 2 remaining problems now (one is stone chewing which I am training her by shaking a bottle with pebbles in to divert her attention) but I want to ask about her biting and licking her tail and paws.

I have watched her closely and it appears to be attention seeking. It always happens when she wants to get up onto the chair with me and I say "no" (perhaps even half a dozen times as she tries to creep up). I play with her and talk to her through the day, but don't get me wrong, I make sure she has enough time during the day to be happy with her own company. I believe I am getting the balance between company and solitude right but maybe not?!!?!

When she adopts this behaviour, is it best to correct, ignore or engage in play (keep in mind, this is my own time).

Any advice would be appreciated!

P.S She has been wormed and as she is on her own and not out with other dogs I don;t believe she has fleas.


----------



## darrenito (Dec 22, 2009)

She may have an allergic reaction to her food. There are plenty of pups that get skin rash from their food and particular ingredients. What kind are you feeding?


----------



## Stockers (Mar 2, 2010)

Aha! Interesting...and thank you.

She is on Royal Canin (RC) mixed with processed chicken chunks on a monring, then RC mixed with wet dog food for luch and teatime, then RC mixed with real chicken chunks for supper.

What do you think? The wet food may be the issue?


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

More likely your dry food. Some dogs struggle with grains. Corn is often cited as a problem. What are the first 5 ingredient in your dry food?


----------



## Stockers (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi there...in order they are Dehydrated poultry meat, maize flour, maize, dehydrated beef and pork protein, animal fats.
thanks


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Maize is corn. 

If you google food allergies in dogs, you will learn more than you ever wanted to know about the topic. Food allergies, contact allergies, and all sorts of management strategies.

I have an itchy dog. I feed him grain free foods. I wipe his feet if he's been out in the grass or on rubber mats when we train. If things get really bad, I give him benadryl and hydroxyzine.

Poke around and see if the symptoms fit. There's tons of information out there!


----------

